# Bestätigung einer Bestellung die nie getätigt wurde



## blacky18 (3 Mai 2012)

Die Gaunereien gehen munter weiter,, folgendes erreichte mich
habe aber nie was bestellt, schon unverfroren. die warten anscheinend nur darauf
das man den Anhang öffnet, weil es ja nicht sein kann und dann hat man den Salat.
Zur Info und weiterer Verwendung.
Otto-Versand wurde auch schon informiert und distanziert sich von dieser Art der Geschäfte.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2012)

Siehe auch hier:


			
				Heisec schrieb:
			
		

> Kriminelle locken mit gefälschten Rechnungen in die Virenfalle
> 
> 
> 
> > Wer eine Rechnung für ein Produkt erhält, das er nicht bestellt hat, bekommt statt hochpreisiger Hardware lediglich einen Trojaner geliefert.


----------

